# Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?



## dorschjagd (10. April 2008)

Moin,

hier die aktualisierte Liste, die ich jetzt immer zu Beginn dieses Threads, also hier posten werden, dann muss man nicht lange suchen.

*WISMAR*
*MS Christa*
*MS Peter II*
Kontakt/Ansprechpartner: Seetouristik Service Ziemer
Liegeort: 23970 Wismar
Tel.: 03841/205028
Handy.: 0172/3083848
www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de

*ROSTOCK*
MS Storkow 
MS Seeadler

*Kirchdorf*
*MS Vorwärts /*
Ansprechpartner: Neptun Seetouristik Eva Schmidt
Tel.: 0 38 41 - 70 06 65
Bordtel.: 01 73 - 2 01 60 00
Fax: 0 38 41 - 70 06 65
Kaptain ist Ralf Schmidt, ist sehr freundlich und sucht immer gut.

Wo liegt derzeit die MS Einigkeit?

Wäre toll, wenn Ihre Eure Lieblingsschiffe und Erfahrungen mit den Schiffen postet!

Grüße und PETRI!
dorschjagd


----------



## schwerinchris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Dorschjäger,

Christa und Peter sind echte Profis.
Eidum gehört denen auch, macht aber nur noch Seebestattungen. 
War früher der beste Kutter ( Jacht ) weit und breit.
Aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls.
Empfelenswert sind aber auch noch die Schiffe von Schmidts.
Einigkeit und Vorwärts. Da gibt man sich auch sehr viel Mühe.

Tel.nr kannst du auch haben per PN

Hier werden sie geholfen:vik:


----------



## Waagemann (10. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Also ich war letztes Jahr mit der MS Eltra unterwegs und es war ganz spaßig!Würd ich glatt wieder machen!

Und mit der MS Zufriedenheit war ich auch schon unterwegs aber da würd ich die Eltra vorziehen!Ist dort meines Erachtens gemütlicher!


----------



## sven_p (10. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Wenn du schon von Hamburg so weit fährst, wäre es vllt auch eine überlegung auf die Insel Poel zu fahren. Liegt direkt bei Wismar.
Dort in Kirchdorf liegt der Kutter MS Vorwärts.
Das ist absoulut mein Lieblingsschiff, es ist  mit 20 plätzen schön klein und wirklich der netteste und motivierteste Käptn den ich kenne.


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Was ist mit der MS Wismar? Ein bemühter Cäptn auf einem sauberen Schiff. Der Vorteil: bei weitem das schnellste Schiff der Wismarer Flotte, damit schnell am Fisch oder auch schnell an neuen Stellen, wenn es an den angefahrenen nix gibt.
Abraten kann ich dir in Rostock vom MK Moret, es sei denn, dort hat sich in puncto Sauberkeit, Pünktlichkeit und Service was verbessert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

christa halte ich für am besten...-iss aber nur meine meinung


----------



## beschu (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

wo hast du denn diese uralte kutterliste von rostock her?die liberty giebt es schon lange nicht mehr und die gode michel liegt schon seit min.3jahren in dänemark.bei den rostockern sind aktuell noch die storkow und die seeadler zu nennen.vielleicht sollte man die kutterliste mal runderneuern|bla:gruss beschu


----------



## dorschjagd (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Meine Liste habe ich von http://www.wrackangeln.de/angelkuttermecklenburg.0.html gezogen.
Sorry, wusste natürlich nicht, dass die veraltet ist.

Habe hier im Forum noch eine Liste gefunden, ist die besser? Also hier zusammen mit den Infos aus diesem Thread ein kleines Update für alle  Sobald Ihr neue News postet, aktualisiere ich die Liste gern, damit wir alle am Ende eine aktuelle Liste haben.

*WISMAR*
*MS Christa*
*MS Peter II*
Kontakt/Ansprechpartner: Seetouristik Service Ziemer
Liegeort: 23970 Wismar
Tel.: 03841/205028
Handy.: 0172/3083848
www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de

*ROSTOCK*
MS Storkow 
MS Seeadler

*Kirchdorf*
*MS Vorwärts /*
Ansprechpartner: Neptun Seetouristik Eva Schmidt
Tel.: 0 38 41 - 70 06 65
Bordtel.: 01 73 - 2 01 60 00
Fax: 0 38 41 - 70 06 65
Kaptain ist Ralf Schmidt, ist sehr freundlich und sucht immer gut.Wo liegen derzeit


MS Einigkeit?


----------



## LocalPower (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Bin letztes Jahr mit der Eidum das erste mal zum dorschen gefahren. Haben sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben, uns prima angeleitet und wir haben im Endeffekt sehr gut gefangen |rolleyes
(siehe Avatar *g*)

Die Eidum fährt nun nicht mehr hab ich hier grad gelesen? ist das bestätigt?


----------



## seeschwalbe (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Es gibt zur Zeit nur noch 2 Schiffe in Wismar, die zum Angeln rausfahren. Die "Christa"
und die " Peter II ". Alle anderen sind nicht mehr in Wismar.
Die " Vorwärts " fährt auch nicht von Kirchdorf , sondern von Timmendorf / Poel.


----------



## congermichi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

ich kann die ms vorwärts nur empfehlen. war schon 5x mit einer truppe drauf.


----------



## schwerinchris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Ist auch nicht so aktuell.

Wie gesagt Eidum fährt nicht mehr angeln, Condor is weg, bleiben ja noch Peter II und Christa. 

Zu den anderen Schiffen haste PN. #h


----------



## leichtdorsch (11. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich würde die Christa empfehlen Kapitän Thomas
 ist sehr ergeizig und es ist ein sauberes Schiff.
 Beste Fangzeit ist im Juni Juli, aber nur wenn die
 Fischer Fangverbot haben.Am besten mal Frau
 Ziemer fragen wann das ist.


----------



## dorschjagd (14. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Moin,

danke für Eure Infos! Die aktualisierte Liste poste ich jetzt immer zu Beginn dieses Threads, dann muss man nicht lange suchen!

Einige Punkte sind noch offen: Hat einer von Euch Kontaktdaten von

*ROSTOCK*
MS Storkow 
MS Seeadler

und der MS Einigkeit? Gibt es ggf. noch andere aktive Schiffe/Boote im Umkreis von 100km um Wismar?

Christa ist leider schon ausgebucht, Peter II ist auf der Werft, habt Ihr ggf. noch andere Tipps?


----------



## dorschjagd (21. April 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Hallo,

um wieder etwas "Biss" in diesen Thread zu bekommen, wäre es supernett, wenn Ihr Eure Erfahrungen postet, also bitte keine Scheu und aktiv werden!  #h

PETRI!


----------



## Pedde (25. August 2008)

*AW: Welcher Angelkutter in Wismar ist empfehlenswert?*

Dann will ich mal mit den Erfahrungen anfangen:

Wir waren am vergangenen Wochenende (23.08.08) mit der MS MS Christa unterwegs und ich muß sagen, daß ich mit dem Personal nicht zufrieden bin.

Gefangen haben wir am Vormittag gut und mussten dann aber abbrechen, weil zu starker Seegang war.

Jetzt baer zurück zu dem Personal:
Die scheinen es nicht nötig zu haben Geld zu verdienen oder wissen, dass die das Schiff eh immer voll bekommen. Die Frau unten in der Kombüse war sehr unfreundlich und beliebte auch nicht zu scherzen. Das Essen war pures Dosenfutter. Der Kapitän schien zwar bemüht zu sein Fische zu finden, war aber im Großen und Ganzen eher unfreundlich, wenn man was von ihm hörte dann z.B. zu unerfahrenen Anglern beim Schlachten eines Dorsches "Du machst das total schlampig. Du machst das total falsch." Auf Nachfrage, wie man es denn richtig macht, wurde er still und zog sich auf seine Brücke zurück.

Ich kann den Kahn also nicht empfehlen!!!

Zusammenfassung:

Sauberkeit: 4 von 5
Fischfang: 3 von 5
Freundlichkeit: 1 von 5 (nur wegen dem Helfer auf dem Schiff)
Gemütlichkeit: 2 von 5 (Kajüte zu eng und ohne Fenster)

Hoffe das konnte helfen...

Pedde


----------

